# Homemade gouge sharpening jig?



## snatiep (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I need to sharpen my gouge and I have a slow speed wet grinder I bought at rockler a year ago.

I have looked at the Wolverine Jig but was wondering if any of you have made your own jig to sharpen a gouge with?

I have searched the past posts and the Library here, but I can't find any information on a homemade version.

Any help would be most greatly appreciated.  Money is kind of tight for me right now, so any homemade jigs are treated like gold with me!

Thank you very much!

Nate


----------



## jskeen (Aug 17, 2008)

check out http://www.aroundthewoods.com/sharpening01.html  This guy does everything on a shoestring budget, he's My Hero!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 17, 2008)

James, thanks for posting that link.  I had neglected to book mark it and had forgotten about it.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2008)

*simple home made jig*

Hello !

Perhaps it is too late, but I am enslosing a photo of very simple tool holder. I was having a lot of trouble with grinding gouges, which had to be perfectly grinded for making chess pieces. After seeing few profesional and home made, wooden jigs I decided to make one. But I did not have enough place on the table with the grinders, so I made simple tool holder. Since then I grind gouges with out any problem. I belive the key is that bevel is grinded in "one line" from the start to the end, and this can be done with this. Of course profesional jig could (is) be better, but this one also work fine. I just set it in correct position before turning on grinder, and than step on the bottom piece of wood, to have same position at all time of the grinding. And I guess none jig could be made in less time. 

Good luck.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is another link you might like.

http://www.am-wood.com/june98/chiseljig.html


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is the ones I built. I did searches in the internet, found some examples and using pictures from what I found made my own.


----------



## Dario (Aug 24, 2008)

PaulDoug said:


> Here is the ones I built. I did searches in the internet, found some examples and using pictures from what I found made my own.



Did the same and posted pics before but cannot find the post anymore.


----------



## JimB (Aug 24, 2008)

I made one simialr to Pau's but I bought a Roller Stand (the kind you use to hold up a 2x4 when cutting it on a miter saw) at harbor Freight for about $8 and used the parts for the sliding mechanism. I glued some scrap wood to make the V to brace the tool handle when sharpening.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Aug 24, 2008)

*Here's one I used to make...*

Here's some pics of one I use to make...


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 24, 2008)

Marc, note the similarities between yours' and mine.  You picture looks awful familiar.  Thanks for the inspiration.  Think i got the stem on mine too long though.


----------

